# Ladies...Women's Devotional Resources???



## KMK (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a question for the ladies only. It is not in the Tea Parlor because if it were, I wouldn't be able to see the responses!

That is your fair warning! Any men that respond will instantly have their man card revoked and forced to spend 2 hours shopping at the local fabric store!

Ladies,

Can you recommend good devotional materials for a weekly women's prayer meeting? We are looking for something with the following:

1) Addresses women's issues, or at least leads to the discussion of women's issues. (From what I understand, discussion is of primary importance in a women's group.)
2) Helps the group to actually understand Scripture better. (Imagine that!)
3) Is accessible to new believers.
4) Provides at least _something_ of value to the more mature believer.

One of the women really wants to do "Hind's Feet on High Places," but my wife and I can't get through it without rolling our eyes. I recommended something from the Reformed Expository Commentary Series, but my wife rolled her eyes at me.

Can the ladies be of any help here? Is there such a devotional? If not, maybe one of you should write it!

Again, gentlemen, I want to hear from Venus. If I wanted to hear from Mars, I know where to go.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 18, 2010)

Could you define "devotional," please? Recently, the ARP Women's Ministry has done _A View from the Top_ on Joseph, _Paul's Letters to Maturing Churches_ from the PCA with Susan Hunt, and this year we did _Salvation through Judgment and Mercy: The Gospel According to Jonah_. 

I would rate PLtMC as the most accessible to women, especially if they are new to Reformed ideas or Christianity in general. The book on Jonah was probably the "meatiest" of the bunch. Both may be too short for a weekly group--PLtMC has 12 lessons (but it's virtually impossible to do one lesson in an hour), and StJaM has only nine chapters (though they're longish). We meet monthly, as do most ARP circles, so the books work well in that format.


----------



## KMK (Aug 18, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Could you define "devotional," please? Recently, the ARP Women's Ministry has done _A View from the Top_ on Joseph, _Paul's Letters to Maturing Churches_ from the PCA with Susan Hunt, and this year we did _Salvation through Judgment and Mercy: The Gospel According to Jonah_.
> 
> I would rate PLtMC as the most accessible to women, especially if they are new to Reformed ideas or Christianity in general. The book on Jonah was probably the "meatiest" of the bunch. Both may be too short for a weekly group--PLtMC has 12 lessons (but it's virtually impossible to do one lesson in an hour), and StJaM has only nine chapters (though they're longish). We meet monthly, as do most ARP circles, so the books work well in that format.


 
That is exactly the kind of info I am looking for. Thanks!

I don't know what 'devotional' means. I assumed it was one of the many things that women universally understand even though I am in the dark. Doesn't a devotional have Bible lessons and topics for discussion and pictures of flowers and things like that?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 19, 2010)

KMK said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what 'devotional' means. I assumed it was one of the many things that women universally understand even though I am in the dark. Doesn't a devotional have Bible lessons and topics for discussion and pictures of flowers and things like that?
> ...


----------



## muchforgiven (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been using Spurgeon's Morning and Evening for several yrs. now and find it theologically full of meat, winsome, most often timely for what I am going through.


----------



## Mindaboo (Aug 19, 2010)

Through the years I have enjoyed Susan Hunt's books. I don't know that I would call them "meaty", it's been a while since I did one. I was a pretty new believer when we did those, but the women who were more mature seemed to enjoy them too. I also had a friend hand me two books by Carol Ruvolo. I had never heard of her, but she is solidly reformed. I have been reading her book on prayer and it is really good. My Saturday morning Bible study has been doing, "More Love, More Grace". It is a study on Deuteronomy. It is excellent, but can be tense. You need to understand the history of scripture to get the full picture. I have also found Nancy Leigh DeMoss to be pretty good. Our Thursday morning group does the study on the Psalms. That has been an excellent study too. 

As far as something that brings women to discussing women's topics...I don't think it will be a problem. Most women are more than happy to discuss women's issues. The tendency I see in my Thursday morning group is that they spend way too much time discussing women's issues and not enough on Bible study. I've never been in a group where the women were quiet.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 19, 2010)

May I suggest that you find something that is theologically sound, and go from there? Also, you might reconsider trying to bridge the gap between young and more mature believer. Feed the more mature believers so they can come along side those newer to the faith. A separate "Bible basics" class might also be useful. Among other things, our women's study has used the video series from RC Sproul re: covenants and Tim Keller's study on Galatians. Something more specific to women might be to go through _Marriage to a Difficult Man,_ the story of Sarah Edwards. John Piper and his wife made comments in one edition to help give the book a more sound reformed footing.

We've had other threads regarding the poor quality of so many of the works and studies designed for women. We teach the next generation; let's make these studies solid.


----------



## KMK (Aug 19, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 19, 2010)

I meant our individual congregation's library, but I might be able to find a master list on the denomination or women's ministry websites....


----------

